# Batterie iPod nano chromatique



## Deleted member 47804 (11 Mars 2009)

Salut,

La batterie de mon nouvel iPod ne tient que 5-6 heures en lecture normales de musique, ce n'est pas normal. Y'a t'il une procédure pour ma réinitialiser comme sur mac?
J'ai bien évidemment procéder aux optimisations d'usages (luminosité au strict minimum et 2sec de temps avant l'arrêt de l'écran)


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Mars 2009)

je ne sais pas si c'est une procédure de réinisialisation.

- déchrger complètement l'iPod
- recharger complètement l'iPod
- redécharger complètement l'iPod
- recharger complètement l'iPod

donc faire 2 cycles de charge complèts.

je ne sais pas si ça marche avec les nano, mais avec mon mini, ça a marché.


----------

